

Breakthroughs in science and art begin with an image - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/13/symmetry/picasso-and-einstein-got-the-picture

======
minthd
One interesting thing about einstein is that he learned in physics class how
to visualize himself as objects undergoing physical processes to get better
understanding of the physics. And that is exactly the method he used to reach
his discoveries.

So i wonder - can shift technical education to be more conceptual and visual,
while using computers to help us with the math ,to the level of creating
useful ,innovative engineers?

